

Jelastic PHP cloud is now available - lkinc
http://php.jelastic.com

======
msteigerwalt
Interesting, but I find the user experience breaks down rather quickly when I
try to find out how much I could expect to pay if I moved a webapp to
Jelastic. Annoying considering "True Cloud Pricing" is one of the headline
features.

The "Pricing" link leads to an FAQ with 16 questions on pricing, each of which
have to be expanded individually and none of which answer the question, "How
much does it cost?"

The best answer tells me to click on my hosting provider, which is confusing,
since I don't have a hosting provider; I haven't signed up for service. When I
click on a random one, I get a dumped into the middle of some corporate
knowledge base's 500-word article which then has to be scanned for plain text
pricing information hidden within it. I'd then have to go make my own
spreadsheet and plug in the numbers.

For reference, compare to Heroku's pricing page: <http://heroku.com/pricing>

Or AWS: <http://calculator.s3.amazonaws.com/calc5.html>

------
arscan
I like the prominent "vote for features" button. They also have a tab which
shows which of these community-driven features have been finished. This isn't
a novel idea, but I like they way that they implemented it.

~~~
PanMan
True, but I don't believe the votes at all. The most popular options have
~1700 votes, but obscure one at page 7 still have 1640 votes? That doesn't
seem realistic..

~~~
Kudos
There's a sudden drop off on page 23 to ~280. There's certainly something
fishy going on, but I'm not sure it's their own doing.

~~~
Gigablah
The votes seem to be a summation of the tweets/+1s/likes. The numbers are
skewed due to the Google +1's -- it's stuck at exactly 1616 for every feature
request until page 23. This looks like either a misconfiguration or a Google+
bug to me.

------
hausburger
looks flexible, but they provide .zip or .tar.gz deployment... wtf?

------
lkinc
Tested and love it.

